# Lesbians Using Donor Sperm, Part 7



## Jayne

Cyclers  

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

(Snagglepat) Gina & Rae* - DI 

2ww - Good luck!   

Tonia2* - DIUI - Testing 2 Jan 

In between treatment

Emma73* - DIVF in October

(Ejsmith2) Emma* - DIUI

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI in Jan

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI 

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

Misty* & Bunny - DIUI 

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF 

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIUI

Precious Cargo On Board  

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - EDD 11 April 2006  

Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - EDD 25 April 2006  

Woo* & Lea - DI - EDD ?  

Never Forgotten Angels 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to a baby girl born 02.01.06

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list 

* = Partner having treatment

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

Jayne x


----------



## Tonia2

Hello all!

Thanks *Jayne*  for keeping us all up to date! You're a gem!

I'm just going to vent for a second...

 I've just done the stupidest thing!!!  Grrr! I'm so annoyed...  
I'm at work at the moment -it's around 1am here now & I finish @ 7.30am - and at 9pm last night I was supposed to have my trigger injection, in prep for IUI at 9am in Hobart on Monday... I forgot!! How could I be so stupid?!! We had been out for dinner with friends and I was rushing around late and forgot to get Bron to give it to me before I went to work... 
I just rang her and she said she'd drive it in to work for me, it's about a 40min country drive and so it would only be 4 hours or so late....
Now she's just rang back to say that her carkeys are in my handbag, in the boot of the car that I have here at work, ie she has a car but no keys.... Arghhhh!! 
Work doesn't stock Pregnyl or anything similar... so that means I'll have to take it when I get home around 8am in the morning - 11 hours late.... 
 How stupid am I??  I am so annoyed with myself!! 

Does anyone know if it really does make that much difference? I mean, people get pregnant every day without trigger injections, right... ?? ...Oh, I'm just trying to make myself feel better... 
I'll ring my consultant in the morning and see what he has to suggest. I'm sure he's not going to like me ringing him at home early on a Sunday morning though... 

Grrrr!!  I'm so frustrated right now I just don't know what to do with myself. I considered leaving work and getting someone from the other wards to cover me but it's really too long to be away... & I wouldn't feel right leaving work, anyhow. 
oh, dear. I really don't want to miss out on trying this month! Really really don't want to miss it...

(sigh) ok, that 's enough of that...

*Gina * - I had a read of your online diary the other day. OMG! you two have been through so much! I really admire your perseverance and honesty. Bron & I spent some time in consultation with a possible known donor - an ex collegue of mine - and he was lovely but after months & months of talking and considering we all decided it was too complicated with too many unknowns. He had begun to get really excited about the prospect and honestly felt he might end up wanting more invovement than we'd initially agreed on, so that scared us a little. At least he was really honest though, & remarkably self-aware. I'm grateful for that & he remains a friend. I was a bit sad it didn't turn out though, because to have a known donor was our ideal situation, for many reasons. We didn't find anyone else remotely suitable and decided it would be less complicated to go with an unknown donor through the clinic instead. 
 Yay!!  for DI-ing the other day! good on you's for going ahead, especially with all the sadness around losing Clee. I am so sorry you had to go through that - it's so sad to lose an important canine part of the family... All the best of luck & best wishes for your 2-3ww though!! it would be a lovely date to remember Clee by wouldn't it?!
 to you!
And your new photo is nice!!

*Misty-* how are you doing...? Don't be tempted to test yet!!  A few more days! How are you feeling?     to you! Good luck...

How's the kicking going *Mabel*? Is he/she dancing full on yet? 

Hi to everyone else - I'm still relatively new here and am feeling like I'm being a bit of a chatterbox... hope you don't mind! Must try to do shorter posts  I do go on sometimes...

love & best wishes to all, 
Tonia


----------



## Boomerang girl

Hi Tonia,
I hope you don't mind me butting in, but always like to help out a fellow Aussie!
I was just bored and lurking around ff because my dh is at work. Anyway, read your post and re: the timing, when I had DI IUI one clinic insisted on doing the trigger shot 40 hours in advance, and theother one (rather stupidly if I do say so myself) used to do it a few hours before. BUT I used to go on a DI IUI message board in the states and the girls there all swore it was best 24-30 hours before insem, so don't lose hope-  if you trigger as soon as you get home that still leaves over 24 hours until insem, and if you are really worried maybe the clinic can put your slot back a couple of hours.
regards,
kylie
x


----------



## Tonia2

Thanks Kylie  
-I didn't know that! I had thought 36 hours was the magic number & there were no other options...  hadn't discussed or worried about this scenerio previously so never thought to ask the Dr. That makes me feel not quite so desperate!! Thanks!! 
...FF is great hey?!!  Nice to hear from another Aussie too    (... I must confess, I'm actually a Kiwi, but have been living here long enough to be considered an Aussie, so that must count for something!!) It's starting to get really hot & muggy here now -great beach weather- while you must be gearing up for a white Christmas..!  I've never had a Christmas with snow!!  Enjoy! 
Thanks so much - & good luck!


Tonia


----------



## Boomerang girl

Hi Tonia,
glad to be of help. Yes FF is fab. I tend to hang out in the adoption section for obvious reasons 

Not sure we'll get a white christmas but it is very very very very cold today. Am currently drinking hot milo, and will receive a phone call from my parents tomorrow morning telling me how hot and lovely it is on the Gold Coast. (I have been here 11 years).

I'm sure the trigger will be fine- all clinics seem to vary, which basically means everyone goes for a "best fit" based on their success stories.  It would be different if you were having ivf, as then it needs to be exactly timed as they say, but for IUI- the egg and sperm can each live for a bit, so a few hours either side doesn't rule out your chances.  

hope you get a bfp for new year.
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Tonia*, I hope your specialist was able to put your mind at rest and that you got the injection in in plenty of time. Fingers crossed for you there! I know how easy it can be to get distracted from it all though - there's just so much to think about! I know we'd have left it too late to even do a surge test this month if our donor hadn't reminded us.

As for things here, I'm feeling really quite insanely positive about this cycle, and I know it is such a bad thing to do as I'm only setting myself up for a fall. You'd think I'd have learned! The last several cycles have been much easier, I've been relatively relaxed about them, but I really can't shake this idea that this cycle is working, has worked, that R is carrying a tiny little being around in her even as I type. It doesn't help that she's felt sick the last two mornings. It's less than a week since we inseminated, but I can't help but read into it. When she got pregnant in August she was feeling sick from around a week after inseminating, but this is a bit too much really. I know it, but I just can't seem to let it go. It's almost like the first couple of tries all over again. R is managing to be much more level headed. At least one of us is maintaining some sanity!

Ah well, we shall know in another week or two.

Best wishes all around.

Gina.


----------



## woo_woo

Hey all,

thought i'd give a quick update as not been on for a while, we're testing on 22nd Dec too, wishing everyone the best of luck, i so hope some of us have that xtra special xmas pressie!!!

I'm thinking, at least if another BFN i can have a little drink with my xmas dinner!

lots of love and luck to all

Woo xxxx


----------



## Jayne

List updated


----------



## misty

Hi Woo!

Just wanted to say hi and to say that Im also testing on 22nd!!
How are you feeling? I have very sore and slightly enlarged boobs but Im not sure if cyclogest can cause that.Maybe someone here can help me out on that one..?
I've also strong AF pains on and off over the last 5 days but no sign.Now Im having hot flushes over the last 2 or 3 days so Im not very positive and I always get that just before AF arrives.
Its hard to be positive all the time..

Tonia:Thanks for your support.Had a chat with my sister in law and my brother yesterday and that cleared the air between us but still haven't heard from my mum.From what I can gather she wants to ring but is afraid..so Im hoping she will before xmas.
I hope you are ok about taking your pregnyl jab.Good luck and thanks again.

Hi to everyone!! 


Luv Misty xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Hello ladies,

Good to hear from you *Woo * - I had been wondering if you were going for it this month, or not. Good luck! 

Thanks *Misty* - great to hear things are a bit better with your SIL & brother - at least it's a start! Good on you for being brave enough to talk to them about it. Hopefully mum can find similar generousity of spirit for you before Christmas.... !! Amm soooo wishing you good luck for the 22nd!! It's not far off...

*Gina * - I soooo hope your gut feelings are right & that the 2-3ww flys by... keep positive, it _must_ help!!

I got myself sorted on Sunday - rang the Doc when I got home (felt a bit bad but Bron says we pay him enough that we should be getting him out of bed every Sunday morning...!) He sent me off to the supermarket to get myself an ovulation test; it was -ve so he said to have the trigger and he scheduled me for IUI later on the Monday (today). So all's well that end's well... 
We left for Hobart early this morning and had lots of time to get some Chrissy shopping happening before and after the IUI. It was a really nice day actually. And (hopefully) the little swimmers are doing their thing!! Had a funny moment - have any of you seen the animated movie _Finding Nemo_? There's a character called Dory in it, a bluefish with hilarious short term memory loss, and whenever she's in a tough spot she sings in this funny little sing-song voice "Keep on swimming, just keep on swimming..." The Doc sang Dory's song as he finished the IUI , he's so cool! and it's becoming our theme song I think... hmmm... I guess you had to be there...!!

We test on 2nd Jan if no AF turns up before that!
Good luck & hope to all, 
Tonia


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks.

   to *Woo*, *Misty* and *Tonia* and your DPs. Us too.  It's a good feeling having several of us waiting together, and especially as Woo and Misty are testing on the same day, and R and I will be testing about the same time as Tonia.  With four of us at once, the odds have got to be in favour of at least one of us getting that BFP don't they?

*Evelet*, thanks for your willingness to be quoted on my doula site. It's online now for those of you who might be interested, under the link in my signature. I've just been contacted by a woman who is due in July who might become a client, so things really are lifting off.  *excited*

Best wishes all round.

Gina. x


----------



## evelet

you should advertise in your local NCT newsletter Gina. hope you get lots of new clients soon!


----------



## snagglepat

Hmmmm. R woke up with a good solid dose of the PMT blues this morning. It's amazing how quickly something like that can shift you from being really positive to really negative. I sincerely doubt we'll get that BFP this time. She's in serious 'I'm in the run down to bleeding' territory. I know it doesn't necessarily mean that it hasn't worked, but it's a pretty solid sign for us. It's a pattern we're very used to.

Ah well. At least she'll be able to have a drink over the holidays.

*Woo* and *Misty*, I hope you're both holding out OK for testing tomorrow. My thoughts are with you.

Gina.


----------



## friskypony

Hi Girls, hello and good luck to all those in the cycle phase, it's a hard journey but so worth it for a positive.
I'm 24+1 today and have hopefully now finished having TV scans, as my cervix looks ok finally...
She just likes dancing on my cervix to keep me on my toes i'm guessing??
Anyway if i don't get a chance to come back 

Merry Christmas   and i hope you all get all you wish for  

Love Frisky and Pup xxxx


----------



## misty

Hi Ladies!

  Just a quick post to say that it looks as if AF is on the way.. 
  Started spotting yesterday and again today with AF pains.
  Not holding out any hope for this cycle.

  WOO:I wish you the very best of luck tomorrow and hope at lest one of us gets 
  a BFP for  

  GINA&RAE: Will be thinking of you both 

  TONIA:Hope your doing ok.Good luck to you and Bron with the rest of your  .PS:still no phonecall from my mum.Got another call from my brother last 
  night who still insists its my fault so now Im screening all my calls until  
  is over!! Take care.

  Luv to everyone on the 2ww and  

  Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## woo_woo

Hey girls,

Well we cheated and did a test yesterday, threw it away as neg, but last night Lea looked at it again and there was a faint line!!!!! Tested again last night, nothing, tested this morning and  , only faint again though.  

The only thing is that i've now had some spotting when i wipe, could this be implantation or could the tests be wrong?  Not sure whether to tell myself i'm pregnant or not!

Good luck Misty, have everything crossed for you!!

Good luck to Tonia and Bron and Gina and Rae in dreaded  !!

Woo x


----------



## Mable

Good luck to Gina and Rae, Tonia and Misty for testing. Thinking of you. Gina - Edith had a big dose of PMT blues just before she tested positive, I remember us both thinking it was all over. Good luck.

Woo - oh my goodness, how very exciting. We tested 2 days early and the line was SO faint, but got stronger every day. Lots of people have spotting during early pregnancy - congratulations to you both!! 

We had a lovely 1 hour look at our baby yesterday at the 22 week scan and all is absolutely average. We didn't find out the gender in the end, although I recon I know from what I saw.... 

Good luck to you girls waiting to know before Christmas            
Mable
ps does ANYONE like the Diana Ross collaboration..?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

*Misty*, my thoughts are with you and Bunny today. Remember, it's not over until  arrives properly. I'll keep my fingers crossed that she stays away. Please let us know how it goes. And good luck with your family dramas too. It really is the last thing you need while you're TTC, with all the seasonal festivities going on too.  to you both.

*Woo*, that's fantastic! Spotting could be implantation bleeding, although it might be a little late for that, or it could be due to the mucus plug beginning to form, which would be more around the right time for you. As long as you're getting those two lines on your tests, you are, most definitely, pregnant!     Good luck with these early days. And try not to worry too much. Huge congratulations to you both. I knew one of us would get a  !

*Mable*, I'm glad to hear the scan went well. You got a whole hour! That's fantastic, it must have been beautiful, but Edith's bladder must have been ready to burst!

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone. R was feeling much more herself last night, and then she told me that she'd been feeling sick in the morning too, although it had worn off pretty quickly. Trust us to end up with PMT and nausea simultaneously! No sign of the wind that plagued her in her last positive 2WW yet though, though it's only 8 days since we inseminated. It's really unfair that I'm wishing an upset tummy on her for the days we'll be being stuffed silly by both sets of parents, but I really am. Come on wind, get in there! (Sorry R.)

If any of you here mark the solstice, I hope you had a beautiful day of reflection yesterday, welcoming the rebirth of the sun. Ours was lovely. The highlight was definitely learning about the show 'Smaller' that will be touring in the New Year, with both Dawn French and Alison Moyet in it. R and I are in full agreement that they are two of the most beautiful women in show business, and we're booking our tickets today. I'm so excited! And I fully expect to melt into a puddle of lust within the first two minutes of them being on stage. 

best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## starrysky

Merry Christmas to you all, bumps and soon to be bumps included.

To those of us who are not mums yet let's hope that 2006 will be our lucky year. 

Woo - I am very excited for you, fingers crossed. 

Gina, Rae, Tonia and Misty  Good luck.  .

I was thinking today as I drove home how exciting this christams would have been had the IVF worked, how completely different it would have been. 

But the new year will bring the new try so who knows, it may be next xmas. I am wishing my period absent until at the earliest 1st Jan which is when I can start the pill, any earlier is problematic.

LOve

Heather


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks.

R has wind and nausea this morning. She also has her head screwed on, because I got a good talking to, being told not to read too much into it. I don't think I am too much though. There are too many other things going on to give much time to thinking about it. It's R's dad's 60th birthday today, so we're off over there after work. No more work after lunch today! Yey! 

If I don't get on here again before the seasonal stuff kicks off in earnest, then the very best wishes for the holidays to all of you. I don't know how I'd have got through this last year without this place. Thank you, all of you, for being a part of this journey with us. May 2006 bring us all our dreams. 

Gina. x


----------



## midnightaction

Just wanted to pop in quickly before we get ready to go down to Cornwall to visit my parents !!! 

I wanted to wish everyone a

_A WONDERFUL FESTIVE HOLIDAY PERIOD AND A PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR _ 

Whatever your faith or beliefs, where ever your spending the festive period and whom ever with, I wish you all a wonder time , I hope you all cherish every moment of it !!! 

And for all of us I hope 2006 makes all of our dreams come true  

Thanks for all of your support throughout this last year

Love 
Sarah xx


----------



## Mable

to you all for 2006 - may we all get pregnant


----------



## Tonia2

lovely ladies... just checking in briefly prior to Christmas...
*Woo* OMG! I so have my fingers crossed...  it sounds really hopeful!!
*Misty* How are you doing? Thinking of you....    

Good luck *Gina and Rae* - I've not really been feeling anything either way, though I woke up the other night with sharp pains in my left lower abdo - and you know how it is - can't help hoping it might be implantation, and then I dreamt I was pregnant later that night...

     also to everyone else (Mable, Sarah, Heather, Eve, Frisky & Pup and anyone I might have missed...) in hope and preparation for good things in 2006, 
Love Tonia


----------



## misty

Hi Everyone,

  WOO:   on your   and enjoy the next 9 months
            there seem to be so many   this month..

  Like I thought we got another   and AF arrived but only lasted 2 days.
  Were both gutted but poor Bunny took it so badly and   a lot.
  I just feel such a falure at this stage and wonder how much more of this I can
  go through emotionally and physically as this time I was very ill on the treatment.
  Anyway were going to start another cycle around the end of January so maybe
  next time... 

  TONIA: Hi! Hope your doing ok on your 2ww.When are you testing? 
  On a brighter note,my mum finally rang on our test day and apologised
  so now things are much better and were going to visit my family for new
  years eve so Im really looking forward to that but were both going to remain
  cautious in future and not get manipulated!

  GINA & RAE; good luck with the rest of the 2ww 

  Best Wishes to everyone else 

  Lots of luv Misty xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

Hope you've all had a great christmas and are looking forward to the new year.

*Misty*, really sorry to hear about the BFN. I know how hard it is, and my thoughts are with you. You and Bunny look after each other, and fingers crossed the next cycles will be the one for you.

*Woo woo*, you two must be bouncing off the walls in excitement. How are you both? How's it going?

Things are pretty settled here, although there's no news yet. Today is day 31, 16 days after we think R ovulated, 17 after the insemination. She has no symptoms though. There've been occassional twinges that feel like AF on the way, and occassional mild bouts of nausea, so we've no clue. We're going to try to hold out to Monday before we test. If AF has stayed away that long we'll probably be pretty hopeful.

Hoping you all have a fantastic new year.   

Gina.


----------



## woo_woo

Hi all,

oh Misty i'm so sorry to hear your news, i was so hoping we could be bump buddies,  but hey we still could with your next try, i'll just be able to warn you of what's coming next lots of   for your next try.

Went back to doc today as told last time to wait and do a further test.  Test on wed night was so blue it was definately a city supporter (being utd was disappointed couldnt find red lined tests anywhere!)

Have scan booked for 9/1, i cant believe how supportive and understanding my GP has been.  She has totally put herself in my shoes and i had a right laugh with her today, so nice.

Mable and Edith, when did you have your first scan, i seem to remember you saying it was quite early, did you see much? Glad to hear all's going well with  

Good luck to all for     and   to all

from a very sky high, on top of the world 

Woo n Leaxx


----------



## Jayne

Awww, just saw the happy news    Congratulations Woo and Lea   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

List updated 

Jayne x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Just a quickie as I'm just about to head off to the hospital with my doula hat on. *Kerry (bagbpuss)* has given me permission to update on her behalf. She was admitted to the Women's last night with high blood pressure. Having seen the doctor today they're giving her a sweep and if that has no effect will be inducing her with pessaries later today/tomorrow. Kerry and Helen will be meeting their baby in the next few days. Please send as many positive wishes for a swift and easy labour as you can!

Gina.


----------



## starrysky

to Kerry and Helen - positive wishes coming your way!

Gina - I know you are a short way away from testing - I have fingers crossed for you that this time is a BFP. 

Woo and Lea -   
- very pleased to hear your news has been confirmed!!

Misty and Bunny -   - let's hope that 2006 is our year.

Mable and Edith - a technical question, when did Edith start taking aspirin? Also,I was hoping that   would hold out till the 1st January but after days of letting me know it was coming arrived on the 30th. I tried to call the clinic to see if I could start the pill but they were closed so I haven't started it. I wonder if this means I won't start until late Jan/Feb or if they will give me something to take to start it all off sooner?!
I knew that would happen. 

Happy New Year to you all - let's hope 2006 brings us lots of happy news!

Heather


----------



## woo_woo

hey all,

happy new year and best wishes to all in 2006!!

good vibes to Kerry and Helen, i'm sure all will be well and cant wait to hear your news!!

good luck to all this year, here's praying for positives

Woo x


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Happy 2006 to you all. Special thoughts for all trying for a baby this year.

Heather, you can start baby aspirin ASAP as it has many health benefits (as long as you don't have thin blood/bleeding problems ie haemophilia to start with). Edith started when she started the pill as it made sense to take both at the same time and she continued until 6 weeks, some people continue longer though. Sorry to hear about your confusions over when to start the pill - doesn't seem fair that you were 2 days off January, lots of time to cram in some healthy eating for lots of juicy organic eggs.

Woo - they can usually detect a heart beat at 6 weeks, we had our scan at 6 and a half weeks (when you get your BFP you are at 4 weeks, you loose 2 weeks in ovulating) and once they see that heartbeat, you have a 96% chance of a live birth!! Sometimes the fetus is not quite developed enough to see the heartbeat and you have to return a week later for another look. Many congratulations to you and good luck for the scan. You can't see much, a black bean shaped hole that is the pregnancy sac and within it a tiny fast-flashing white light that is the heartbeat - a wonderful sight! I was standing over the screen searching for it!

Kerry and Helen - don't suppose you are reading this, but GOOD LUCK.

Big good lucks to Tonia, Gina and Rae and anyone else testing soon. Sorry for Misty - good luck next try.

Edith is now 6 months pregnant (hasn't it flown) and waddling already. We got some cute baby stuff from granny for xmas and the kicker is visibly wacking the tummy (including kicking the bladder today) - very exciting.
Happy 2006 again - love from Mable, Edith and ?Arthur?


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

Just a quick update here.

Kerry gave birth to a beautiful 7lb 2oz baby girl at 7:40 this morning after 9 hours of labour that she managed fantastically. She was a total star, as was the whole team at the hospital. I will leave all the juicy details to her to tell, but when I left this morning all three of them were doing fabulously.

As for us, Rae got her period on New Year's Eve, so another BFN here. We're sticking to it though, and should be inseminating again in another 11 days or so. One of these days we'll get there.

I've had three hours of sleep since I got in mid-morning, so I'm heading bed-wards now. Sorry for the lack of personals this time. Best wishes all round.

Gina.


----------



## Jayne

Oh fantastic news   

Congratulations Kerry and Helen on the birth of your baby daughter    

Thanks for letting us know Gina  

Love 

Jayne x 

PS - Gina - So sorry to hear that Rae's AF arrived.  Fingers crossed for you for the coming month


----------



## woo_woo

Hi all,

Gina n Rae, so sorry it's a neg for you,   for you both and lots of   for the next try.

Congrats to Kerry and Helen, cant wait to hear all the juicy gossip, 9 hrs is not bad going, hope things settle in well at home, look forward to hearing all about your sleepless nights!

good luck to everyone else testing soon

Woo x


----------



## starrysky

Congratulations Helen and Kerry - that is a lovely piece of news to start the new year with. It gives those of us still trying hope that it can work out!!

Gina - thank you for sharing the news with us, you must be exhausted , I was sorry to hear that your own bad news came along at the same time as this fabulous good news. Fingers crossed for your next try -  .

I checked with the clinic today and I need to wait until my next period so my IVF will be starting in Feb rather than January as planned. I am quite relieved, perhaps I can lose a few more pounds (also I may go into my next leave year which will take some of the pressure off) and as you say Mabel get more organics in there!! Thanks for your advice about the aspirin. I really can't believe that Edith is six months pregnant already!!!! 

We are off to see Harry Potter tonight - I am sure that will bring back memories as we had the theme music playing when I had my egg collection!!!! 

 to you all!!

Heather


----------



## Boomerang girl

hello girls, wow how lovely to pop in and read about  birth story! 
gina, how lovely for you to be there.
I just dream that my (straight) best mate would let me be there for the birth of her hopefully bfp preg. (she got a faint line tonight)

I popped in here a few weeks back As dh and I had used donor sperm a few years back.

am trying to findout how tonia got on?

surely test date by now?

kylie
x


----------



## nismat

Hi all,
I'm back in circulation again in 2006; we are on a break from baby-making at the moment after taking November & December off to get our house renovation project finished and to move in/enjoy Christmas etc. We finally moved into our house on 10th December, so it was a rush to get straight for Christmas (we had friends staying), but we managed it and had a lovely festive break. 
We're also skipping this January cycle, as I need my screening tests/hormone levels re-done as they are over a year old, and my period decided to arrive early and help me welcome in the New Year, so the tests will have to be carried out at the start of the next cycle. This will be our 6th and final attempt at IUI (and our 3rd stimulated cycle); if it doesn't work, we will move on to IVF, as we are losing faith (and a lot of money) in IUI working for us. We're hoping that having a settled home life at last will help though, and I'm going to visit a hypnotherapist on Friday to try and develop a more positive attitude rather than the "it'll never happen" feeling. 
Big hugs to Gina & Rae, and to Misty & Bunny for your recent BFN results   It's not easy to stay positive when those negatives keep happening is it? It has done us such a lot of good to have a few months off from baby-making stuff; not temp charting, not having to go up to the clinic for scans all the time, not doing OPKs etc. We feel a bit more "normal" again! I didn't particularly want to take a break, as of course I stilll just want to get that BFP asap, but I'm sure it's actually helpful in the long run as hopefully we can go into this next cycle feeling a lot more positive.

Congratulations to Woowoo and Lea on your BFP   Wonderful news that you have conceived on your 2nd attempt - you lucky things! I hope that this first trimester goes past quickly for you, and without too many side-effects. 

Kerry & Helen        
I was so thrilled to read of the happy arrival of your little girl - and couldn't believe that she is here already! It seems like no time since we were cycle buddies the month you got pregnant Kerry, but clearly it's 9 months! I'm really, really happy for you, and look forward to hearing more when you can mamage to find time to get to the computer (which will clearly not be your priority...)

Heather - we can spend January getting fitter/healthier together before we start our next treatment  . I was doing really well before Christmas, not drinking or eating rubbish, and I even managed to lose 4lb, but of course it all went wrong for Christmas/New Year. Still, I suppose that it was only for less than 2 weeks, so I should be able to get back on track reasonably easily. I certainly feel a lot better for not drinking since NYE!

Mable & Edith - are you going to the meet-up on the 15th? I hope that I get to see Edith's growing bump!

Catch up with you all again soon,
Tamsin


----------



## Tonia2

Hello all, 
So sorry to hear the bfn's *Misty & Gina /Rae* - unfortunately I'm joining you both too - got my period on Tuesday. I couldn't test til Wednesday (the 4th, instead of the 2nd) because of the pregnyl I've been having post insemination (so sorry, accidentally misled you all a little with my dates!), I was still patiently waiting to test when AF arrived. I hadn't had any PMT symptoms at all this month, which was very unusual for me and so we had both really begun to think it had worked this time.  Am not feeling so emotionally devastated as I was last month though, just weary of the whole ttc lark and I think I'm probably beginning to doubt it'll ever happen.

Have just read your post *Tamsin* - lovely to hear from you. I've just had my 5th IUI and so am lining up for my 6th, like you too. IVF is on the cards for me after that... I could relate to alot of what you said! I am thinking of taking a break this next cycle too, just to gain a bit of perspective and to have a break from the intense emotions! The expense it beginngin to take a bit of a toll as well, so it'd be good to have a break, though I haven't mentioned it to Bron yet. Let us know how the hypnotherapist goes - I've never tried anything like that but I think I'd be willing to give it a go!

Thanks *Kylie* and others for wondering how I was going. I find FF & this thread really helpful because sometimes I feel like friends & family are bored with the whole thing ( 'are you pregnant yet?" no...? Oh well, you should; be resting more /forget about it/ give up then it will happen/ eat better/ stop working/ get really smashed and sleep with some guy at the pub/ etc etc etc" ... so thanks to all! Its really nice to know there's a bunch of people out there who are actually interested!!

*Misty * - really REALLY glad to hear things are somewhat patched up with your mum - relationships are a tricky dance sometimes...

*Woo *  Congratulations, congratulations a thousand-fold!!!  I'm so glad one of us struck gold this month - a 25% hit rate isn't such a bad thing! (At that rate we will all be there in no time!) Good luck for the next hurdle, the 6 week scan. Keep us posted.

 Congratulations *Helen & Kerry*!!  Woo hoo! How exciting!! Can't wait to hear how you're all doing!

love to all 
Tonia


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Many congrats to* Kerry* and *Helen*! Can't wait to hear from you! 

Welcome back *Tamsin* - good luck for the preparations for your last IUI. 

*Heather* - that's a great way to look at it, you've got an extra month to get your eggs into top condition. Edith took lots of vitamins too and the dark circles under her eyes improved so perhaps had a deficiency.  to you. Are you feeling excited or nervous (or both!)?

*Woo* - scan next week - eek how exciting! Bet you'll find that heartbeat before the scanner person does, it'll be the only thing flickering on the screen.

Our news is that Edith has started pregnancy swimming in a very fetching mothercare swimming costume. The baby is still kicking like crazy, lovely big thumps especially after chocolate and cake (which were banned but seemed to have crept back into the diet because the baby likes them..)

Mable


----------



## starrysky

Sorry Tonia to hear you news. Good luck for your next try .

Kerry and Helen - I bet you don't have much time to go online but if you are hope it is going well.

Tamsin - very nice to see you back. I've had a whole week of eating really sensibly post xmas and have put weight on!!!! I had great plans for a very healthy weekend with two big walks but have got a terrible cold which started last night so have decidd to stay in. Feeling rotten!!!! . I hope that your last IUI is successful. I do know what you mean, when we made the decision to change to IVF it was with a degree of relief as, although it is not always successful, it seemed less down to luck than IUI. 

Mable - that cake sounds good. I'm in a "feed a cold (and not with healthy food!) mood". I am a bit excited about the IVF coming but also very nervous, not about the procedure so much because I know what it is like, but that it won't work again. This is my absolutely last try so the stakes are high. I'm in that horrible thing about wanting to be positive but needing to be realistic too. I am glad that I have an extra few weeks. Sounds like Edith has a footballer in there!!! (if not a boy (or girl) band singer!!!!)

Best wishes to you all. 

Heather


----------



## nismat

Hi all,
I haven't got long to spend on here today, as I should be working (yes, even though it's Sunday!), but I just wanted to share with you all about the hypnotherapy session I had on Friday, especially for those of you who are also experiencing the multiple negative attempts and/or going for IVF with a feeling of dread/worry about it not working. I wanted to go because a) I'm naturally fairly pessimistic anyway and b) having 5 failed IUI cycles has made me feel like I'm never going to get pregnant.

Anyway, my sister has been going to a hypnotherapist in Harley Street for weight loss (which has definitely helped her change her attitude to food completely, so she's losing weight after years of being overweight), and she mentioned the fact that I wasn't having any luck trying to have a baby. Anyway, Nina (the hypnotherapist) said that she treats lots of women who are struggling with IF treatments (and IVF in particular), who get pregnant quickly after seeing her, because it changes the subconscious mind into believing that it _will _ work, and the subconscious controls our hormones etc.

I wasn't sure how much it would help but I thought it couldn't do any harm, so I booked a session. Nina was really nice, and it all felt very normal and not at all weird/uncomfortable. You don't need to worry about whether or not you will "go under" - she explained that it is just an altered state of mind, such as when you are day-dreaming or driving, in that you have a more intense focus on something and tune out your surroundings, so the subconscious mind, which is very suggestible, takes over. I spent quite a lot of the hypno bit of the session thinking about all kinds of things other than what she was saying, but apparently it has absolutely no effect on how successful the hyno is, which I found very reassuring to know.

Anyway, I truly came out of the session feeling like a different person, which I still can't quite believe. I felt (and still feel) energised, enthusiastic and excited about the prospect (and not just the possibility) of being pregnant. I also feel so much more positive generally, and I've always been a "cup half empty" person. Such a major shift in attitude, and for absolutely no effort on my part (other than writing a cheque...for £80 for those interested. Fairly expensive, but not relative to what we are spending at LWC!). Nina said it's very important not to stop yourself hoping the fertility treatment will work in order to save yourself from disappointment, because the subconscious mind cannot distinguish between reality and "imagined" thoughts, so those negative imagined thoughts can take over and have a huge impact. The aim was to change my negative state of mind into a positive one, and to rid myself of stress and worries. She has suggested I have a total of 3 sessions, at 3 week intervals, and next time we will work on self hypnosis techniques to cope with stress, and visualisation techniques which she says also can really help (e.g. seeing yourself with your new baby).

I know that I sound really evangelical about this, so sorry if I've ranted on for ages, but I honestly feel that it has made a major difference for me, so I wanted to share my own experience. If anyone is interested in trying it for themselves, send me a message and I'll pass on Nina's details.

Love to all,
Tamsin


----------



## evelet

i went to see Nina (on Tamsin's recommendation) for weight loss. It worked brilliantly for 2 weeks then I lost the plot a bit again. I am totally sure that if I had kept going to see her it would have really helped me. I think that even that one session has played a large part in propelling me towards rejoining weightwatchers (which I did last week). If I do falter this time then I will consult Nina again.

so I'm really glad you went Tamsin - and I'm not surprised it made you feel so good!


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Sounds wonderful Tamsin and Eve - out of interest, can you remember the sorts of things she was saying to you? It would be wonderful to have my subconscious filled with positive thoughts. It's amazing how we all struggle around with negative automatic thoughts - quite exhausting.

Woo - how was your scan?


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there,

We are  a lesbian couple in the north of england who think we have located a suitable donor to start the AI process with. We were just wondering if anyone had any suggestions about the logistics of going about the process. We thought that the idea of booking two hotel rooms in a neutral place was a good one, but if the process takes numerous meetings this could be expensive. We don't want the donor to come to our house as we want to maintain our anonymity and don't particularly like the idea of picking up a brown paper bag in a car park... any suggestions?!

Rachael and Julie


----------



## woo_woo

hi all,

sorry i havent posted the results of the scan, we had bad news as they couldn't find anything at all!!!

they took blood as urine still testing +.  Blood was over 1800 for hormone so have taken another test today as possible i'm having ectopic.  If level is higher or stays the same have to go in for small op.

we're both hoping he just missed it when he scanned (all of 2 min scan!) but know deep down this is prob not the case, 

so we're a bit gutted really and just want to get back on track

hope everyone else is ok

Woo xx


----------



## Mable

Oh Woo - so sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed for you both
Mable


----------



## midnightaction

*Tamsin* So good to see you back with us !! 

*Woo* So sorry to read your news, I will keep everything crossed for you hun 

I am back stimming again as of yesterday and hopefully egg collection due for 24th Jan 

Got some fab news yesterday, the lady that I donated all my eggs to is pregnant !!!  

Everyone told me I wouldn't want to know if she was sucessful but it was the exact opposite , I was over the moon that she had achieved a pregnancy !!

Hope everyone else is doing good 

Lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## friskypony

Woo i'm so sorry,
when are you going back for your Bhcg (blood test)? you may be able to have medical option rather than a surgical one. ask about Methotrexate treatment... if they can't find the sac.
lots of hugs
Frisky xxx


----------



## evelet

Woo - what difficult news for you. I hope they are able to resolve any medical issues easily, painlessly and quickly. Best of luck.

Midnight Action - You go girl! Nice healthy eggs you have then!!! Best of luck for the egg collection.


----------



## Mable

Great news Midnightaction - as Eve says, it looks like you've got great eggs and it bodes very well for your next attempt.

I think that unless we have PCOS or other infertility problems we lesbians have a great chance at IVF as we are having it due to lack of sperm and the poor success rates of IUI.

Woo - thinking of you.
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Woo*, that must be so difficult for you. I really hope it was just a missed sac on the scan. My thoughts are with you regardless.

*Sarah*, what great news about the woman you donated to. It must really help you feel that you made the right decision.

*Tamsin*, it sounds as though the hypnotherapy was really good for you, and it's great that you're feeling so positive. Rae and I might think about doing something similar at some point. I have a good friend who's a hypnotherapist who I'm beginning to establish a professional relationship with so I can tie in hypnobirthing to my doulaing skills. We might have to pick her brains a bit, or maybe that should be let her pick ours. 

*Rachael and Julie*, we're also using a known donor, but we let him come to our house. It was a tough decision to allow it to happen that way at first, but we, like you, knew that we couldn't afford hotel bills every month. Given we're now on our 16th attempt this is very clearly the case and after the first couple of times it became really relaxed. We have a good relationship with our donor, although we've agreed he's going to have no involvement. Having the opportunity to get to know him a little has helped us to feel more confident that we can trust him, and that he'll stick to his word. He already has kids, and has donated to others before us in the same way and all the other relationships have worked out fine using the same process. (We're in touch with some of the other mums.) It's become quite a pleasant habit to sit and chat with him for half an hour over a cuppa before he goes upstairs, does his stuff and leaves us to it.

It is a tough decision though. When we first talked about the logistics with our donor he was happy to meet at our home or in a hotel, but didn't want to find himself having to make his donation in the toilets at a motorway service station or the like. He'd done this before with a previous couple he donated to and really didn't like it. We did ponder the idea of just getting one travellodge room, letting him have it initially while we waited in the car, and then when he was done using it ourselves to do the insemination. In then end doing it at home works best for us, but it might be quite different for you.

Whatever you decide, welcome to the list, and the best of look to you with it.

As for us, we inseminated last night and will again tonight, so we're back on the waiting game. I'm already not feeling positive about this one, as R has exams this week and next, so she's stressed, and I just don't think that her being stressed is going to create a good environment for conception to take place. Still, trying can't hurt, can it? It's our 16th attempt. Please let us be pregnant before attempt number 20 rolls round!

Best wishes to all.

Gina. x


----------



## Tonia2

So so sorry to hear your news *Woo*...fingers crossed they have just missed it! 

Good luck *Gina & Rae*!!  fingers & toes crossed....Thinking of you...

*Tamsin*, thanks for the hypnotherapy rave review - I might just look for someone to take myself along to. I'm finding it easy to get caught in negative "it'll never happen" thinking  , so this might help! Thanks!

*Sarah /Midnightaction* - great news re the lady you donated to. It's a great sign!! Good luck for your next step 

I'm not sure if I'll be IUIing this month - the clinic only reopens Monday and due to our distance from the clinic & having to coordinate with another Dr up here who's on holiday, I may miss it dates-wise. I had decided to take a break this month but changed my mind a few days ago & will go for it if we can. I figure we can take a break after our final IUI before we start IVF. But, ...we'll see on Monday.

We've managed to obtain 2 new "babies" (of non-human variety) over the last 2 weeks - The first-a new tortiseshell kitten; her name is Milkshake (Millie) and she has become a welcome playmate for our 2 1/2 yr old cat, Chocolate. She is exceptionally cute and not a little insane... her other name is Kamikaze Kat. 
And 2ndly we bought ourselves a VW Combi (pop-top camper-van) last week - 1974, bright orange and, yes, needing some work but, we're in love!! She is the cutest thing on earth. We've named her Joy-joy and she's in at the car Doc's at the moment getting the priorities attended to. Can't wait to hit the road...

joy &  to you all in the new year, 
Tonia


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Gina and R,

Thanks for the advice regarding our donation. We're still thinking about how we're going to plan and carry out the donations. We're not able to start the process for another few months as work commitments and finances dictate that we wait. We're trying to do all the ground-work so that we're super-organised when the time comes.. no doubt something will suprise us though!!

Good luck to you both for your attempt this cycle... our fingers are crossed for you.

Best wishes 

Rachael and Julie


----------



## misty

Hi and Happy New Year to all!!

   to Kerry and Helen on the birth of your daughter..     

  Woo: Sorry to hear about your scan but there is still hope that they just missed 
  it this time so goodluck for the next scan 

  Welcome back Nismat! Goodluck to Gina and Rae on the 2ww.
  Sarah: Goodluck with EC on Monday!
  Welcome Rachael and Julie.
  Mable and Edith, hope the pregnancy is progressing well!

Well Bunny and I are seriously thinking about moving onto IVF!!
Were just done in with all these pot luck rollercoaster iui's and just
dont feel it will ever work.Were going to phone our consultant on 
Monday and discuss it with her.
Does anyone have any idea what the success rates are like with IVF?
I'll be 37 this year so time is not on our side!!

Tonia: Thanks for your pm, I'll be in touch soon.So sorry to hear your last
cycle was unsuccessful. 

Misty xxx


----------



## nismat

*Woo*, so sorry to read of your scan experience. I'm thinking of you both 

*Sarah (MA)* - great news to hear that your eggs are of such good quality, and I hope that you get just as good a result in your own cycle. Like you, I would have really wanted to know that it was a success for the recipient.

*Tonia * - sounds like your 2 new "babies" will provide lots of fun for you! We seem to have adopted another cat in the last couple of weeks which seems to have got lost and is hanging around our garden & living in our shed, especially now that it knows we are a soft touch and will feed it  We can't really let it in the house because of our own psycho cat Toohey, although the stray is much more friendly and cuddly!

*Rachjulie * - welcome to the group; you sound like most of us in trying to get everything "organised" before you start . As you say though, be prepared to be surprised, as it's extremely unlikely that it will all go to plan  I had unrealistically high expectations of how it would all work when we started out last April, and it took a while to re-adjust my mind set to it not working in the first couple of goes. Gina's suggestion of using one Travellodge room in turns sounds like a good (and cheaper) solution than booking 2 separate rooms.

*Misty * - I can totally empathise with the "potluck rollercoaster iui" thing, and wanting to move on to IVF. We're going to give it one last go at IUI in Feb or March (our 6th in total, 3rd with injectibles), and if that doesn't succeed, we will definitely move on to IVF as well. Hope that your conversation with your consultant is helpful today. IVF success rates obviously vary with age, but I think if you are in the 35-38 age bracket (like me), there's a 40% success rate - that's what I was told by our consultant anyway! However, as Mable said, IVF does seem to work well for many lesbians as we are having lack of sperm/timing issues rather than actual infertility to combat. Having thought that I would only do IVF as an absolute last resort, I'm actually quite keen now, as I like the idea of getting so much more information from the whole process. Not knowing why all these IUIs haven't worked is just so frustrating.

Babydust to all 

Tamsin


----------



## misty

Hi Tamsin!

Was wondering if you have any idea as to whats going on at LWC??
I was looking up stats in relation to IVF success rates in general and 
was shocked to come across a website which states that this clinic 
is no longer permitted to take on anymore new patients for diui or any
other HFEA licensed treatments! Do you know anything about this?
We are a bit concerned as we had our 1st 3 DIUI's there and were not 
at all pleased with our overall treatment etc..

We spoke to our consultant yesterday about moving onto IVF but she was
trying to persuade us to do one more DIUI.We changed our minds and said we 
would but today I feel so low and fed up like I cant go on with anymore iui's.
In my heart of hearts I just dont feel it will work...
So today were back to discussing IVF again but have decided to take a sun
holiday in about 3 weeks time, make our decision and start when we come back.
Its such a big decision to make as there are still no guarantees either!!

I think you are right to give it one more go and then move on.
Do you think hypnotherapy is worthwhile? I've been having accupuncture for 
a while but not during my last cycle as they advised against it at my clinic.

Hope your doing ok and settling into your new home.

Luv Misty xxx


----------



## Mable

Misty
IVF isn't really such a big deal. I think the biggest deal for me was getting my head around the fact that we were having IVF but are not infertile. But if you get pregnant you won't care about that!

Our clinic stats were 1 in 4 successful for women with fertility problems and chances are your eggs are great, which gives you a much higher chance. The process is longer than IUI, and there are daily injections for 2 weeks and 2 injections per night for 2 weeks then egg collection under local anaesthetic, then embryo transfer which is just like IUI, but at least you know they are putting a 2 day old embryo back in, then it's just like IUI with a 2 week wait. Edith didn't really have trouble with the injections or side-effects and responded like a textbook case to it all (because she doesn't have fertility problems).

If you are under 35 you could do egg sharing which is altruistic, much cheaper and would be quicker. Lister in London have good success rates.

Good luck anyway - not that I'm trying to sell IVF or anything but having done both I remember well the frustrations of IUI. For us it was like having a subfertile partner as the sperm counts were so low.


----------



## woo_woo

Hey all,

we had a confirmed ectopic and i got out of hospital yesterday having had an op to remove it on thursday.  It was at the bottom of my left tube, right on the corner with the womb so we almost made it!!!

gonna take a break now and spend some time together.

good luck to the rest of you 

Woo and Lea xx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Woo,

You and Lea must be devastated. I could physically feel the ache when I read your words. I'm so sorry, and my thoughts are with you. Although we've never had an ectopic, I know so intimately the pain of tasting success, only to lose it. Taking time together is the best thing you could do. Look after each other, as I'm sure you will, through your grieving and healing.

Gina. x


----------



## evelet

Hugs to you both Woo and Lea. Horrible thing to have to deal with. And I hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## Tonia2

oh dear, *Woo*, so sorry to hear your news... there's not much one can say, is there...

 Take care of yourself. Am thinking of you.

*Gina * - how are you and Rae going on your 2-3ww? Did you enjoy your doula-ing for Kerry & Helen? I can't remember if you have just finished you study for it or are still going... do you have plans to join a network of doulas or is it something you branch out on your own with?

*Mable* - nice new piccy of Edith & your bump!  It's really nice to see some faces. When I get our camera fixed I'll put a piccy of us in our VW bus up on here!

We've not gone ahead with IUI#6 this month - would have been due to have it later this week.  I feel like I've run out of energy for it all, really. So we'll take a break this month & try again in Feb. we're planning to try a different donor this time, but still haven't decided which one. 
I think I'm looking forward to trying IVF, come March or thereafter, despite not really wanting to do all the drugs & injections & all.  It seems to be an easier thing to have hope for, given the success rates of IVF compared to IUI (...can you tell that I don't think for a minute that IUI#6 is going to work!?!). *Tamsin & Misty* - it seems that all 3 of us in are the same place with it all...

I had a bit of a pooh-ey day today.  I received an email from friend in Sydney I have only infrequent contact with now, and she tells me she & 2 others in my old circle of friends are pregnant (first babies for them all). For the first time I didn't feel really happy for them, and felt really upset and ripped off instead. Maybe it was the fact it was news of all three at once. Overload!! It's not that I would begrudge them having children - not at all- it's just it highlights, really painfully, how unfair this whole deal is sometimes, and just how easy it is for some! So have been a bit ****** off and upset today. I'll have to wait a bit to reply to her email methinks!! I have noticed I've been getting a bit more sensitive about such things lately. I avoid the maternity ward here at work now, whereas I used to be down there all the time! (  )

*Tamsin*  I think that stray cat has fallen on it's feet at your place! (we would do the same for a stray!) Our latest form of home entertainment is being provided for us by Mille (the crazy kitten) at the moment. Imagine, if you will, a clear empty icecream container on the kitchen floor. Millie puts her front 2 feet in it, pushes her face up against the plastic so she can see through it and proceeds to race herself around the kitchen floor, propelled by her hind legs which remain outside the icecream container. She is mostly black with a startling ginger mask, so she looks just like a racing car driver with goggles on. We've called it her _Indy 500_ trick. She's getting better at negotiating the corners and table legs... but the spin outs are pretty funny!! 

Love to you all, 
Tonia


----------



## lucky2010

*Woo and Lea*Just a wee message to let you know we're thinking of you.

Rach and Julie xx


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Everyone,

Im back!!!! Just thought I would pop in to say hi in between dirty nappies! Well with this motherhood game you just hit the road running and don't come up for air!!! Am loving it though I cant believe she is here.

I had a really great labour experience despite it ending in forceps delivery and a bloody great episiotomy!!! 

I was admitted to hospital on the Friday as my blood pressure had gone up and I had protein in my urine. I was checked on Saturday and was already 2cm dilated with no contractions or pain!!! The midwife did a sweep and then when I was checked on Sunday I was 3cms!! still no pain. The medics offered me Prostin to induce labour but as I was already 3cms we compromised on membrane rupture. This was supposed to happen on the Monday but the delivery suite called for me at about 6.30 on the Sunday evening. It scared the life out of me but looking back it was probably the best thing. Anyway, to cut a long story short. I had my membranes ruptured and then a drip put up. My contractions started at about 11.00pm and by about 5.00am I was about 9cms dilated. I had a wonderfull epidural and pushed for about 2 1/2 hours but Edie turned at the last minute and I just could not push her out. They prepped me for a c section but luckily after much persuasion Edie was born at 7.40am.

Gina was with us all the way throughout until they took me to theatre. She was a great support to both of us!!

We were only in hospital for just over 24 hours and our daughter is just a dream!! She hates sleeping at night but is great during the day!!!

I think I had better go cos Edie has got me and helen mixed up and is currently trying to breatfeed off her!! Will try and post another day,

Hi to everyone, sorry no personals.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Great to see you ake it back here briefly *Kerry*. Big hugs from me to all three of you. I hope to see you soon and can't wait to see how much Edie has changed. 

*Tonia*, doulaing for Kerry and Helen was an amazing experience for me. I'm pretty positive doulaing always will be, but I'm sure it must be more intense and mind-blowing the first few times. It was a real honour to be there, and it was a real learning experience for me as Kerry's labour was so very different to the last one I attended. The midwife was amazing, really positive, really keen to avoid unnecessary interventions and with us almost constantly. This is nothing like the last labour I attended, and generally pretty uncommon from what other doulas tell me. As for my study - that part is all done and dusted, it's now a matter of getting more experience. I'm assessed for my first four births, so I'm half way through that now, and I have my next two births booked (April and May). I'm already a member of Doula UK which is the main UK network. The registration process is overseen by them so I'm currently registered as a trainee and once I've done my first four births and completed my assessments for them I'll become a recognised doula. It'll have taken me about a year by the time I'm there. To be honest I still can't quite believe that it's possible to do this as a job!

It'd be lovely to see some piccies of you and your bus. I hope you find your break relaxing and that it sets you up well for your next try. Good luck to you with it. I've had similar moments when friends have told me they're expecting. SOmetimes it feels completely fine and I'm really excited for them, other times it's like someone's just punched me in the stomach. I tend to find if it's people I'm closer to and I know I'll get to have contact with the kid(s) then it's a lot easier. We're getting a new niece or nephew in February, and I can't wait. 

There's no news here, and we're coping fine as we've got things going on to take our mind of it this cycle. My ex (who is Australian) is over and is staying with us. It's been over four years since we last saw each other, and Rae had never met her till this week. It's been a bit strange in some ways, but also completely fine. They're both pretty laid back people and they've been getting on well. I think they've enjoyed being able to gang up on me actually, in the ways that only people who know you really well can.

Anyway, I need to stop procrastinating and get on with this report from hell I'm supposed to be working on. Sending best wishes all round.

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Take your last look at the belly, I've been ordered to remove the pic as Edith thinks its insensitive to those people TTC to shove her belly in your faces.

According to the MSN pregnancy guide, the hormonal changes around this time may cause the mood swings of the early weeks to come back. Come back? 

Got a 2nd hand breast pump yesterday but Edith wasn't having any of it. Apparently, I said something derogatory about her appearance again...

 to you all,
Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Mable,

I don't think the pic of Edith is insensitive... quite the opposite, it gives me hope that the end goal is acheivable! Good luck with the mood swings  

Rach


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Mable,

I too really like the photo. I say it should stay! If people really don't want to see pictures they can turn on the option not to have any member's pictures shown when they use this forum, so the only people who see the pic will be those who are OK with seeing that kind of image. After all, this site is littered with pictures of embies, u/s scans, bumps and babies, not to mention numerous tickers counting down to due dates etc. 

It's also really good to be able to put a face to a name. 

Best wishes,

Gina. x


----------



## misty

Hi!

Woo and Lea, just wanted to say Im really sorry and sending you both a 
big  .Look after eachother.

Well Bunny and I have finally made our decision and are going to go ahead
with IVF this cycle!!   AF is due on Sat so I've already picked 
up my prescription for the pill which I start taking on day one for about 3
weeks and then its jabs and scans for another 2 before EC 
EDITH and MABLE:I like the latest snap by the way!! Maybe you two
could help alleviate some of my anxieties regarding the whole EC bit?
I know it probably sounds daft but im absolutely terrified of it in case
they dont give me enough sedation and I feel everything 
My doc says I'll be sedated but I already have a tolerance to it and 
am a bit worried it wont work.EDITH: did you feel anything?
Would really appreciate any support on this one. 

TAMSIN and TONIA: sounds like we are all in same frame of mind but
the hard part is making the final decision...goodluck to both of you!

Regards to all

Luv Misty xxx


----------



## Mable

Misty,
Edith doesn't remember anything about Egg collection! With the sedatives they give you, she slept through the first ovary being drained and had her eyes open for the second one and seemed to be looking at the screen but she doesn't remember anything. She doesn't remember any pain. There is no way they will let you be in pain. It is fairly quick, 20 minutes max and you then sleep for a couple of hours afterwards and are quite groggy for the rest of the day. We got the bus home.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WildLife

Hi

I have posted in 2WW before but not on here.  I am trying for tyhe 6th time on Wed/Thurs/ etc.  I have aske dmy donor to go for a sperm test as he only did the home test before we started and he's just turned 50.  He says his GP was 'sceptical about the tests'.  Can anyone imagine why?   I am really worried that having spent so many years trying to find a donor with whom I felt happy to conceive with, he may now turn out to be not able.

It's also nice to see other Lesbians TTC.  Don't suippose any of you are in Brighton & Hove?


----------



## misty

Hi!

Just thought I better update you guys on our new venture towards IVF!!

AF arrived on friday so I started downregging immediately on the pill
which my doc says I will continue for about 3 weeks.I have an appointment
for my 1st scan on thurs next.
So far it all seems very surreal and despite knowing we've made the right decision
were still a bit all over the place emotionally as we dont really know much about
the whole protocol until we see our doc on thurs.
Im on cilest and really hoping I wont experience any nasty side effects, im so glad
its not jabs for the next 3 weeks!!

EDITH:did you also downregg on the pill? How soon after finishing it did you start
stimming? Sorry im all questions....
Thanks for your reply to my query re EC.It has helped but im still frightened 

Was wondering if there is any particular medication which is contraindicated
during this phase ie; which might interfere with the whole downregging process?

  Welcome Wrin and goodluck with your donor.

  Luv Misty xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Wrin*, and welcome to this board!

I'm not sure why a GP would be sceptical about the tests. I know that the sperm count of a guy can vary day-to-day depending on a range of factors, but this would be the same for home and for clinic tests. We've used two donors and both have been tested at a fertility clinic. Our current donor is in his mid 40s and his count is really good, better than that of our previous donor who was in his 30s. His was average. Age doesn't affect men in the same way it does women for fertility. There can be a slight decline, but men are still perfectly able to conceive well into their later years.

Getting him properly tested will help to put your mind at rest though. Even with 'good' sperm, it can take a lot of time. We're currently on our 16th cycle of trying, and both our donors have been perfectly fertile. Sometimes it can just take time.

*Misty*, I don't have a clue about medication, but I did want to wish you a huge GOOD LUCK for this cycle. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi all,

Misty, Edith's IVF went: pill for 28 days (to prevent cysts on ovaries), on last day of the pill, start downregging (buserelin) to switch system off, for 2 weeks. Following a scan to check that you are switched off, start add the stimming drugs for 2 weeks, continuing with buserelin as well to keep your natural system switched off. Scan after 2 weeks to check egg production, then egg collection. I don't know about contraindications to downregging - Edith took aspirin 75mg daily to increase blood flow to the eggs etc.

Good luck - 
Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Mable

I saw your post about a book you have for same sex couples... something along the lines of how to tell your child where he/she came from. We were wondering if you could tell us where we can get hold of this book? This is rather premature for us as we haven't even started ttc yet... told you we want to be organised!!

We hope all is going well for the two mummies to be.

Best wishes

Rach & Julie*


----------



## Mable

Hi,
I think I've done this right - follow this link
http://www.donor-conception-network.org/baselibpubs.htm
I think you just send them a cheque - there is one specifically for lesbians, but it is for people using a clinic.

Good luck
Mable


----------



## Jayne

Cyclers  

Misty* & Bunny - DIVF 

2ww - Good luck!   

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF - Testing 3 Feb  

(Snagglepat) Gina & Rae* - DI - Testing  

In between treatment

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

Emma73* - DIVF in October

(Ejsmith2) Emma* - DIUI

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI in Feb

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI 

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIUI

(Rachjulie) Rachael* & Julie - DI 

Tonia2* - DIUI

Woo_Woo* & Lea - DI

Precious Cargo On Board  

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - EDD 11 April 2006  

Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - EDD 25 April 2006  

Never Forgotten Angels 

Woo_Woo* & Lea 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to Edie born 02.01.06

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list 

* = Partner having treatment

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

-------------------

*Woo-Woo* - So very sorry to read yours and Lea's news. Thinking of you both at such a sad time.

Love

Jayne x

PS - Sorry to not have been around to update lists before now, but we spent a fab 5 days in New York City from 14-18 Jan and then my broadband went caput when I had Sky Plus installed - only got it back today, and it's still not totally right


----------



## snagglepat

Thanks for the update Jayne. New York sounds fantastic! Hope the broadband gets better soon. 

No news here yet. R is now on day 31 of her cycle, and the last few have been 31-32 days, so we should know one way or the other in the next few days. She's had no symptoms whatsoever. Neither of us has had much of a sense of anything going on this cycle, so we're expecting her to bleed. It's just a matter of when.

Best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## midnightaction

Hiya Ladies 

I have not been on here for ages, I am really bad at keeping up !!! 

*Gina* Hoping that this cycle is the one for you , sending you lots of    vibes

*Jayne* Glad you had a great time in New York.............I am sooo jealous !!! 

*Mable &Edith* Hope you two are doing good, and little bump is getting bigger by the day !!! 

*Helen & Kerry* Massive congrats on the birth of your precious daughter !! 

*Misty* Wow fab news that you have now gotten started on your IVF cycle, I am sending lots of positive vibes your way  

Hope the pill is not making your too emotional !!! 

*Woo* Sooo sorry to read your news, I am think of you and DP 

*Tonia*   Vibes for your upcoming cycle in Feb, I hope thats the one for you !!! 

*Tamsin* How are you hun, hope you doing ok !! 

Have you decided if your gonna be cycling in Feb or March ?

Love to everyone else 

As for me , well I had egg collection last Friday and got 8 eggs, unfortunately only one of the eggies fertilised so I only had one little embie to transfer last Monday. 

He is now back safe and well with me and I am now officially on the 2ww with my test day being Friday...........although at this rate I m not sure I will last till then , I am just dying to test and find out one way or another 

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Goodness Sarah I didn't realise how far through IVF you'd got. Congrats on your embie, hope it clings on.     You can get an accurate test reading from day 12 if you are naughty  

Heather and Jo - how's it going? You started the pill yet?

We spent a small fortune in Mothercare World yesterday - we are awash with breast pads and maternity pants. It's starting to feel a little more real...

 to Gina and Rae

Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Sarah*, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Go embie, go! PLease keep us posted on how it goes.   

I had a text message from Rae about an hour ago to say her period had started, so it's back on the rollercoaster for us next month. Attempt number 17 here we come!

I had a really strong dream a few nights back in which I gave birth to a baby girl. As time goes by and we keep not getting pregnant with Rae, I think we're both beginning to wonder if it'll ever happen with her. She's 38 in the Summer, which we know isn't the end of the road statistically, but there's a sense of it being for us. She's already talking about beginning to let go of the idea that she'll ever give birth herself. We've got another six cycles to go before we stop trying with her. I think we're already beginning to sense the end of this particular road. Then it'd be my turn again. But we'll cross that bridge wen we come to it.

Best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## nismat

Quite a bit to catch up on since I last posted!

Firstly, sending *Sarah * lots of sticky vibes for that little embie to cling on tight. It must be soooo nerve-wracking waiting to test, especially since this is your first 2ww I think? 

Hello & welcome to *Wrin * - I hope that you have managed to sort out the sperm analysis for your donor by now. Ignore that doctor!

*Misty * - I hope that you & Bunny are feeling better since you took the plunge towards IVF treatment. I know it's ages since you posted about LWC not being permitted by the HFEA to take on any new patients - I have no idea what this is all about but it does sound rather worrying  I'm going to phone up the HFEA tomorrow to try and find out more. We are due to start our final IUI cycle there in 4 weeks time - but I definitely want to check what is going on first! We've not exactly been thrilled with our treatment there either (I don't know of anyone who has, but I also don't know how it compares with other clinics in this respect), but I really can't face the stress and expense of having to start over somewhere else right now (although we would probably switch to another clinic for IVF if it comes to it).

*Gina & Rae * - sending you both hugs, and good wishes for moving on to cycle 17. It must feel very disheartening. I know that you said that you've had the donor's fertility checked, but have either of you had any kind of investigations? Hope I'm not butting in where I'm not wanted in asking that!

*Woo & Lea * - sending you healing thoughts as you grieve the loss of your pregnancy. It made me so mad when I read (on another board) of how insensitive the sonographer had been towards you. That was just appalling.

*Mable & Edith* - about time it started feeling real girls!  It's been really useful to start getting an idea of the IVF protocol in your replies to Misty's queries, but why is it that you need to shut your own system down? I had this vague idea that you would just take a higher dosage of the kind of drugs I've been on already (Puregon injections) to produce more eggs - clearly it's not as simple as all that. 

*Heather & Jo* - I was so pleased to hear that you think that the hypnotherapy has helped you feel more positive about the IVF. I still can't quite believe that I'm now able to see us with a baby (or babies - bizarrely my visualisations are of us having 2 children, even though I find that prospect pretty scary!)

Babydust to all, 
Tamsin


----------



## Mable

Hi Tamsin,
With IVF they want to have complete control over your egg production, so as to stimulate you extra or less to get the optimum amount of eggs and not get PCOS. So the buserelin continues all the way through so as to keep your natural system turned off. After 2 weeks of turning your system off, they check this with a scan and then add the stimulating drugs to produce up to 20 eggs. They scan you during this to see how you are doing and will increase the dose of FSH and delay egg collection until you have a good 15-20 eggs. I guess that if your natural system was running alongside this to produce the normal 1 egg you might ovulate naturally/it might get in the way.

It is a very controlled, medical procedure but you do get a lot of feedback as you are going along with all the scans. When they retrieved the first egg from Edith it was such a relief to know that she is producing them, I think they got 14 eggs in all and out of that created about 9 embryos. The top 2 were put back in once they had grown to 4 cells.

Not sure if this was other people's experience too? Sarah and Heather may have had different experiences.

Good luck - hope you won't need to do this!
Mable


----------



## nismat

Thanks Mable, that helps it make more sense to me! 
I presume you meant that they don't want you to get OHSS (rather than PCOS)?  Given my poor response so far to Puregon (FSH) on my IUI cycles, I think it is very unlikely that I would need to worry about this - I'd just be hoping that I got enough viable follies/eggs to make it all worthwhile. I really like the sound of all the feedback at different stages, as I feel like what info I do get from my monitored IUI cycles hasn't then correlated with the kind of treatment I've read about (admittedly, mostly on US sites). In particular, I feel that LWC pay absolutely no attention to the importance of timing the HCG trigger! I am going to be so much stronger in demanding the treatment be done "my way" in my final IUI cycle (which will be late Feb/early March, all being well). After all, even with all their clincal experience, _their _ way hasn't worked for _my _ body. And then, as you say, maybe I won't even need to be thinking about IVF at all 

BTW, Edith's rate of 9 embryos from 14 eggs sounds pretty good to me - did you freeze any of the remaining embros?

Love Tx


----------



## Jayne

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47395.new.html#new

Jayne x


----------

